# Pasting an Image



## GaryDouglas (Apr 5, 2006)

I was looking for how to paste an image into a posting.  Not a link to an image, but an actual picture.  I've seen it in postings before, so I know it can be done.  I was looking through the vB codes and didn't see it there.  What am I missing?  No, I'm not exactly a newby, but sometimes feel like one.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 5, 2006)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> I was looking for how to paste an image into a posting. Not a link to an image, but an actual picture. I've seen it in postings before, so I know it can be done. I was looking through the vB codes and didn't see it there. What am I missing? No, I'm not exactly a newby, but sometimes feel like one.


 
You do this by inserting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags around the URL of the image you want to show. See http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode

Note that for this to work, the image must be hosted somewhere on a net-accessible server.

Since this deals with bbs usage, I'm moving it to the TUG BBS forum.


----------



## Conan (Apr 5, 2006)

And to get that url, when you see an image you like, right-click on top of it (on a Windows computer), select 'properties' from the drop-down menu that appears by left-clicking on it, use the mouse to highlight the address/url, and use ctrl-c on the keyboard to copy it.  Then click 'cancel,' and you'll be set to paste the url where you need it. 

For example, you can try that on the "TUG BBS" image in the top left of this page and you should be able to copy its url, which is
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/tugbbs3.gif

So pasting that url in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will give you:


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 5, 2006)

*Testing: 1, 2, 3...*

Hopefully this will look like a picture of Las Vegas...






Yep, it works, thanks.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 5, 2006)

Is it a picture of the invisible man??? 

[Edited to add:} Ok, it didn't load when I first posted this note.  Now it does, I just checked outside, and that's an accurate picture 
 


			
				GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> Hopefully this will look like a picture of Las Vegas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 6, 2006)

This is my second try, this time actually using the  tags. The first time I used the insert image button in the tool bar. Used another picture as to not be so repetitious...

[img]http://image61.webshots.com/61/2/66/15/471626615sjtlMl_ph.jpg

...and yes, the tags are case sensitive.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 6, 2006)

Whilst not wanting to spoil the party, it must be remembered that not every member has access to broadband connections.  The file size for pictures does need to be kept as low as possible.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 8, 2006)

So, if you have a 56K connection and it's only receiving at half that speed, it should take 4 seconds to receive each picture.  Just curious, how long is it actually taking to display each picture for you?

I could say that I feel your pain, but not any more.  I haven't had dial up for years and could not go back.  I prefer to try and talk everyone to upgrade for speed...


----------



## Keitht (Apr 8, 2006)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> So, if you have a 56K connection and it's only receiving at half that speed, it should take 4 seconds to receive each picture.  Just curious, how long is it actually taking to display each picture for you?
> 
> I could say that I feel your pain, but not any more.  I haven't had dial up for years and could not go back.  I prefer to try and talk everyone to upgrade for speed...



I don't have a problem as I have a 2mb broadband connection, but not everybody is in the same situation.


----------

